# Field Nationals



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I was there today. Not impressed. The judges didn't get there until 2:30 and then they had to OK the course. That took an hour then we were allowed to shoot the field course. I was done by then. The unofficial practice was supposed to start at 1:00 not 4:00. There was supposed to be equipment check at 1:00 also.... it didn't happen at all. I didn't need to drive an hour to shoot on a proctice range.... I have one at home.

Not impressed.... Not impressed!

Hope the rest of the weekend goes much better.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

if it is the same field course I shot the last time they had nationals there I can see foggy tieing or breaking his record:zip:

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

so how did day one go?

Reed


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Shot with Dietmar and Tim Watts today. Dietmar shot it clean. Yup that is right 360. Timmer shot well also dropping only 7. I think the next closest to D is 355 not sure who shot that. Had a riot shooting with those 2 today.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

That's some good shooting right there! KEep it up D!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

araz2114 said:


> Shot with Dietmar and Tim Watts today. Dietmar shot it clean. Yup that is right 360. Timmer shot well also dropping only 7. I think the next closest to D is 355 not sure who shot that. Had a riot shooting with those 2 today.


told you he would shoot that course well:tongue:

Reed


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*and the winners are .....*

???

PintoJK


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

John, you can find the results here: http://www.fcachamps2007.org/mfield.htm#srcompound

Looks like NS brought in 3 medals: Sean Wyatt (Silver) in Senior Compound, Kenneth Saulnier (Bronze) in Master Compound and Marc LeBlanc (Silver) in Cadet Compound.

Congrats to all who have placed well especially the NS gang:darkbeer:

Looks like OBT shot well with 702 tying with the 3rd place but he was shooting the guess class for obvious reasons. Not bad for a south of the border dude:wink:

Cheers,


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Thanks bud .....*



NockOn said:


> John, you can find the results here: http://www.fcachamps2007.org/mfield.htm#srcompound
> 
> Looks like NS brought in 3 medals: Sean Wyatt (Silver) in Senior Compound, Kenneth Saulnier (Bronze) in Master Compound and Marc LeBlanc (Silver) in Cadet Compound.
> 
> ...



some impressive shooting by all 

PintoJK


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

Great shooting guys!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

bring on the fita!!!!:darkbeer:

Reed


----------

